# Tidal info Skway and



## itzafamilyaffair (Jul 30, 2010)

Does any one know, what the tide times are for saturday night, through Sunday on the skyway piers? I plan on starting out at Mobbly Park, then going to the Skyway depending on the weather.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

itza--Let me fire up my hand held GPS it has a tide station function for Port Manatee and Mullet Key (Fort DeSoto). I'll post them both for ya in a minute.


----------



## itzafamilyaffair (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## itzafamilyaffair (Jul 30, 2010)

Snook - have you heard of Obrien's Pubs Reel Simple Fishing Club?


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Itza--Here ya go. It's just as easy for me to upload screen shots as it is to manually type it all in. 










This way you can see where the tide stations are located in relation to the Skyway as well. The T symbol is where the tide stations are located. Between the two you can get a better average for the Skyway. It should be closer to the Mullet Key station though from my experience. 

If you can keep a log and let me know which one was closer.


----------



## itzafamilyaffair (Jul 30, 2010)

Will do bud thanks for all the help.
I'll let you know how it goes. I was wondering about the fishing club, because O'Briens sponsors my ice hockey team and I just found out that they have a fishing club where captains, and people get together and discuss whats going on.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Itza--Where is O'Briens at? Here is Lakeland? Or is that Brandon?


----------



## itzafamilyaffair (Jul 30, 2010)

There are 3 of them. Plant City, Brandon, and Tampa
They have fishing tournaments between the three clubs for bragging rights. I know the manager in PC, and the Owner in Tampa sponsors the team. Its sounds interseting, but i haven't looked into it much.


----------



## itzafamilyaffair (Jul 30, 2010)

The Port Manatee location was closer for the south pier. Thanks again for the help Snook.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

itza--Yea, that's been my experience as well. That's why I gave you both. North seems to be closer to Mullet Key tide station. 

How did you do out there? I heard some mangos were caught over the weekend on the Sunshine Skyway Forum board.


----------



## Fishwander (Jul 2, 2010)

SnookMook

In your 8/8/ reply , you showed the tide tables from your gps. What Garmin model is that ?

Do the tide tables come with the unit, or do you load online and transfer ( if so , how ) ? 

How tight can you get with the Zoom ( feet / meters)? 

Now that I am wearing glasses to read , what is the size of the display ? 

Does it have bathometric readings (depth) ? If so , what is the frequency ( every 20 ,30 ,40 foot depth ) ?

It appears to be usable for boat and kayaks if waterproof ?

Fishwander


----------



## itzafamilyaffair (Jul 30, 2010)

Snook - We didn't do well at the pier at all. But we went to Mobbly in the am and caught some good size jacks throughout the morning. Not really a bad trip all in all.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Fishwander--Wow, lots of questions. The tide station function comes loaded with the GPS if you buy the one made for fishing/boating/kayaking.

I have the Garmin Colorado 400c, however they no longer make the Colorado 400c. It has been replaced by the Oregon 400c. They make various models, that come preloaded with different maps. One has topo maps for hiking, one has inland lakes for freshwater fishing, etc. The 400c is made for saltwater fishing, boating, kayaking. You can buy the other maps on an SC card separately and install in the unit as needed. A buddy of mine tournament bass fishes all over the southeast and he loves the inland lakes map.

The 400c has the saltwater US Coastal Bluechart maps. It also has the sunrise/set moon rise/set and phase tables, as well as Solunar function for where your unit currently is. You can still find the Colorado on the internet. I like that model over the Oregon which is touch screen. It's just my personal preference. Here is the link to the Oregon 400c at the Garmin site. 

https://buy.garmin.com/shop/shop.do?cID=145&pID=14905#featureTab

Their listed price is outrageous. You can find them much cheaper. I got mine new two years ago for under $300.

They are waterproof, however they do not float. Yes, it does have depths. One foot delineation in deep water and .5 on the flats as far as I can tell. As far as I can tell the charts must be for high tide.

The screen size of both is 1.53"W x 2.55"H (3.8 x 6.3 cm); 3" diag (7.6 cm)

It took a bit, but I found some screenshots I took a while back of my Garmin Colorado 400c. You may find these of interest. These are the tide functions.










Above is the tide function in wave form. 










That is the same day and place's tide function in table format.

Here is an aerial view of Fort DeSoto at St. Petersburg to illustrate what the GPS Blue Chart map looks like.



















Now here is a zoom in to the point marked here:










It blows up five more steps and goes down to 20 feet in the above foot range scale bar in the top of that last photo. However, zoomed in all the way would not have made sense in a photo.

I hope this helps. You won't find any better photos for a review on the web anywhere.


----------



## Fishwander (Jul 2, 2010)

Sorry , I didn't mean to hijack the thread , since the original thread was about tide flows .

Yeah , the MSRP is a #%(!? !! ... but it gives all the data I am looking for arround the Tampa Bay area.

Thanks for the photo tour , I am definitely impressed and interested , but may have to look for a "used" unit .

Fishwander


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Fishwander--I got mine on Ebay. I buy stuff on there all the time and have never had a problem with a reputable seller with a good rating.

I bought mine new, but I'm sure you could find a used one now.

I'll be honest, with all the money I've spent on fishing tackle over the years, this is by far one of the best most useful investments for all my fishing trip needs that I've ever made.

Plus that Coastal Blue Charts map is good for all of North America.


----------



## itzafamilyaffair (Jul 30, 2010)

Snook - Are you interested in a good human intrest story from the Lakeland area that has fishing as a backdrop? Let me know. I just got some good info from a company out there trying to do a great thing for an employee that has a bad set of circumstances.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Itza--I just now saw your response to this thread about the story possibility.

Shoot me an email 

[email protected]


----------

